# 10 تطبيقات حققت نجاحا كبيرا خلال 2020 رغم جائحة كورونا



## paul iraqe (3 يناير 2021)

لقد  شهد العالم الكثير من الأحداث خلال عام 2020 بسبب جائحة فيروس كورونا  (COVID-19) المستمرة حتى الآن، حيث أثرت بشكل كبير في كل جوانب الحياة، فقد  تأثرت الحياة الشخصية والمهنية لمعظم الناس، بالإضافة إلى الإضرار  بالاقتصاد العالمي بشكل كبير.
حيث  يشير (صندوق النقد الدولي) IMF إلى أن هذه الجائحة تسببت في أسوأ موجة  ركود اقتصادي شهدها العالم منذ سنوات (الكساد الكبير) في الثلاثينيات من  القرن الماضي.

وبينما  يعاني الاقتصاد العالمي حتى الآن بسبب قيام الحكومات بإغلاق قطاعات تجارية  كاملة لوقف انتشار فيروس كورونا، كان هناك بعض التطبيقات التي لم تتضرر من  ذلك، بل ازدهرت وزادت معدلات نموها بشكل غير طبيعي.
أظهرت  بيانات (Sensor Tower) أن سوق الهواتف الذكية قد عكس العديد من التحولات  في نمط الحياة واهتمام المستهلك على مدار عام 2020 بشكل غير مسبوق، ابتداءً  من صعود تطبيقات مؤتمرات الفيديو وانتهاءً بانتشار ألعاب الهواتف التي  سجلت أرقامًا قياسية جديدة في إنفاق المستهلكين.
تحول  العديد من المستخدمين إلى ألعاب الهاتف المحمول وتطبيقات بث الفيديو  للترفيه وتطبيقات مؤتمرات الفيديو للعمل والدراسة، لذلك وصل إنفاق  المستهلكين إلى ما يقرب من 106 مليارات دولار على مستوى العالم في الفترة  ما بين 1 يناير و 17 ديسمبر، ويمثل هذا الرقم نموًا بنسبة 30% على أساس  سنوي مقارنة بالفترة نفسها من عام 2019.
سنستعرض اليوم أهم التطبيقات التي حققت نجاحًا كبيرًا خلال عام 2020 بالرغم من أزمة كورونا:


*1- Zoom:*

قبل  عام 2020؛ كان (Zoom) تطبيقًا خاصًا بالشركات، ويكلف العملاء 14.95  دولارًا وما فوق شهريًا لاستخدام الخدمة للاتصال، وكان هناك إصدار مجاني،  لكنه لم يستخدم كثيرًا.
الآن  يستخدم معظم الأشخاص تطبيق (Zoom) مجانًا، وشهد التطبيق معدل استخدام عالي  للغاية، فمن 10 ملايين مستخدم يوميًا في شهر ديسمبر 2019 إلى أكثر من 300  مليون مستخدم يوميًا.
كما  توسعت شركة (Zoom) في إضافة طرق جديدة لكسب المال من خلال التطبيق عن طريق  إضافة ميزات جديدة على مدار العام، ومنها: ميزة تُسمى (OnZoom) تتيح  للمستخدمين إقامة أحداث افتراضية مباشرة يمكن للآخرين الدفع مقابل حضورها.
يقول  (دان آيفز) Dan Ives المحلل في Wedbush Securities: “معظم المستهلكين حول  العالم لم يسمعوا عن تطبيق (Zoom) قبل عام 2020، ولكنه الآن أصبح من  الأشياء الضرورية مثل: الطعام والماء من أجل العمل والدراسة والتواصل مع  العائلة”.




*2- تطبيق TikTok:*

لقد  كان عام 2020 عامًا حافلًا بالأحداث بالنسبة إلى تطبيق (TikTok)، الذي تم  تنزيله أكثر من ملياري مرة من متجري جوجل بلاي، وآب ستور على مستوى العالم  حتى الآن، حيث سجل التطبيق في الربع الأول من عام 2020 رقمًا قياسيًا  جديدًا مع 315 مليون عملية تثبيت على مستوى العالم، وهو أكبر عدد شهده أي  تطبيق في ربع واحد.
كما  حصد التطبيق – في الفترة من 1 يناير إلى 17 ديسمبر 2020 – ما يقرب من 961  مليون عملية تثبيت على مستوى العالم، كما حقق في الفترة نفسها أيضًا ما  يقرب من 1.2 مليار دولار من إنفاق المستخدمين، ويمثل هذا الرقم نموًا بنسبة  627% مقارنة بالفترة نفسها من عام 2019.
تواصل  شركة (Bytedance) المطورة للتطبيق الابتكار في التجارة داخل التطبيق  أيضًا، حيث عقدت شراكة مع بعض العلامات التجارية الكبرى مثل: وول مارت. ومن  المرجح أن يبشر العام المقبل بالمزيد من شراكات العلامات التجارية مع  استمرار TikTok في السباق ضد المنافسين، مثل: Byte، وعمالقة التواصل  الاجتماعي مثل: إنستاجرام ويوتيوب.
ومن المتوقع أن يصل متوسط عدد المستخدمين النشطين شهريًا لتطبيق (TikTok) في عام 2021 إلى إلى 1.2 مليار مستخدم.




*3- واتساب:*

شهد  واتساب نموًا كبيرا خلال عام 2020، حيث وصل عدد مستخدميه إلى أكثر من  ملياري مستخدم حول العالم خلال شهر فبراير 2020، كما وصل عدد الرسائل  المرسلة عبره إلى 100 مليار رسالة يوميًا في نهاية شهر أكتوبر 2020.
كما  كان واتساب هو التطبيق غير المخصص للألعاب الأكثر تنزيلًا في جميع أنحاء  العالم خلال شهر نوفمبر 2020 مع ما يقرب من 58 مليون عملية تثبيت، وكانت  البلدان التي حصلت على أكبر عدد من عمليات تثبيت التطبيق خلال هذه الفترة  هي الهند بنسبة 30% من إجمالي التنزيلات، ونيجيريا بنسبة 10%.




*4- تطبيق إنستاغرام:*

يعتبر  إنستاغرام أحد أكثر تطبيقات التواصل الاجتماعي شيوعًا بين الجيل Z وجيل  الألفية، لذلك من الممكن أن يُطلق على هذا العقد اسم (عقد إنستاغرام)  Instagram Decade؛ فقد مرت 10 سنوات فقط منذ إطلاق هذا التطبيق في عام  2010، ولكنه الآن ذا تأثير كبير جدًا على المستخدمين، والعلامات التجارية.
يتخطى  عدد مستخدمي إنستاغرام مليار مستخدم نشيط شهريًا، كما يتخطى عدد مستخدمي  قصص إنستاغرام 500 مليون مستخدم يوميًا، ويستخدم إنستاغرام للأعمال  التجارية أكثر من 25 مليون شركة في جميع أنحاء العالم، ويقوم أكثر من 200  مليون مستخدم لإنستاغرام بزيارة حساب تجاري واحد على الأقل يوميًا.
وقد  قامت شركة إنستاغرام بدعم تطبيقها بالعديد من الميزات الجديدة على مدار  عام 2020، مثل: دمج تطبيق مسنجر مع خدمة التراسل الخاصة بتطبيق إنستاغرام  للعمل من خلال منصة واحدة، مما يتيح للمستخدم إرسال الرسائل واستقبالها دون  الحاجة إلى تنزيل كلا التطبيقين في هاتفه.
ثم  أطلقت خلال شهر أغسطس 2020 ميزة (Reels) على نطاق واسع بهدف منافسة  (TikTok)، ثم أضافت علامة تبويب تُسمى (Shop) تتيح للمستخدمين التسوق من  داخل التطبيق بسهولة.




*5- تطبيق Netflix:*

شهدت  خدمات بث الفيديو انتشارًا واسعًا خلال عام 2020 بسبب بقاء الناس في  منازلهم وإغلاق دور السينما، وكان أهمها: خدمة (Netflix) التي تمتلك أكثر  من 195 مليون مشترك في جميع أنحاء العالم اعتبارًا من الربع الثالث من عام  2020، وذلك بفضل ما تقدم من مكتبة ضخمة من البرامج التلفازية الحصرية  والأفلام الأصلية التي لا تجدها في أي منصة أخرى للبث، كما قامت خلال العام  برفع أسعار خطط الاشتراك.
بالإضافة إلى ذلك؛ وصل معدل تنزيل تطبيق  (Netflix) خلال يومي 5 و 6 ديسمبر 2020 فقط إلى ما يقرب من 3.6 مليون عملية  تثبيت على مستوى العالم، بزيادة قدرها 200% في عطلة نهاية الأسبوع وفقًا  للتقديرات الأولية من Sensor Tower.




*6- تطبيق Teams من مايكروسوفت:*

أطلقت  شركة مايكروسوفت تطبيق (Teams) لمكالمات الفيديو خلال عام 2017، وكانت  تستهدف به المؤسسات، ولكن مع بداية حائجة فيروس كورونا أتاحته للجميع،  وخلال عام 2020 ارتفع معدل استخدامه بشكل كبير حيث وصل إلى 44 مليون مستخدم  نشيط يوميًا بحلول مارس 2020، ثم وصل إلى 75 مليون مستخدم نشيط يوميًا  بحلول أبريل 2020.
وفي  أكتوبر 2020؛ أعلنت شركة مايكروسوفت أن تطبيق (Teams) لديه أكثر من 115  مليون مستخدم نشيط يوميًا، كما زاد عدد المؤسسات التي تستخدمه من 50,000 في  عام 2017 إلى 500,000 في عام 2020.




*7- تطبيق Google Meet:*

كان  عام 2020 بلا شك هو عام الاتصال عبر الفيديو، لذلك كان هناك سباق بين  الشركات لتطوير خدماتها ودعمها بأفضل الميزات، وقد قامت جوجل على مدار  العام بتطوير تطبيقي (Google Meet) و (Google Duo) لمكالمات الفيديو، وقد  استضاف معًا أكثر من تريليون دقيقة من مكالمات الفيديو على مستوى العالم.
وقد  شهد تطبيق (Google Meet) زيادة غير متوقعة في التنزيلات بسبب جائحة  كورونا، حيث تجاوز الآن 100 مليون عملية تنزيل في متجر جوجل بلاي فقط، وقد  نمت شعبيته بشكل كبير بعدما أتاحته جوجل يوم 29 أبريل 2020 مجانًا للجميع،  واتجهت إليه المؤسسات والمستخدمين بعد ظهور مشكلات أمنية كبيرة في تطبيق  Zoom.




   
*8- تطبيق Google Classroom:*

شملت  عمليات الإغلاق التي بدأت في نهاية شهر مارس 2020 – بسبب فيروس كورونا –  المدارس أيضًا في جميع أنحاء العالم، وبناءً عليه زادت عمليات تنزيل تطبيق  (Google Classroom) حيث لجأ إليه الطلاب والمعلمون حول العالم من أجل  الدراسة، وصعد إلى قمة تطبيقات التعليم في جميع متاجر التطبيقات. وقد تجاوز  تطبيق (Google Classroom) الآن 100 مليون عملية تنزيل في متجر جوجل بلاي.




*9- يوتيوب:*

شهد  يوتيوب معدل استخدام عالي جدًا خلال عام 2020 بسبب جائحة كورونا أيضًا،  فقد وصل إجمالي عدد مستخدمي منصة يوتيوب خلال عام 2020 إلى ملياري مستخدم  نشيط شهريًا، ويشاهد الأشخاص يوميًا أكثر من مليار ساعة من الفيديو، كما أن  أكثر من 70% من وقت مشاهدة يوتيوب يكون عبر الأجهزة المحمولة.




*10- تطبيق Disney Plus:*

لم  تكن خدمة (Netflix) هي خدمة البث الوحيدة التي توسع نطاقها بحثًا عن جمهور  أوسع، حيث احتفلت (Disney Plus) بالذكرى السنوية الأولى لإطلاقها في  نوفمبر من خلال طرحها في عدد قليل من الأسواق الجديدة.
ففي  17 نوفمبر 2020، أصبحت خدمة (Disney Plus) متاحة في كل من المكسيك  والأرجنتين والبرازيل وكولومبيا وأسواق أخرى في أمريكا اللاتينية. ونتج عن  ذلك ما يقرب من 25 مليون عملية تثبيت على مستوى العالم في نوفمبر، أي حوالي  خمسة أضعاف عمليات التثبيت التي حدثت في أكتوبر.
وبفضل  هذه الزيادة في عدد المستخدمين الجدد، أصبح شهر نوفمبر أفضل شهر على  الإطلاق شهده التطبيق في عدد التنزيلات. وقد جمعت منصة (ديزني بلس) أكثر من  86 مليون مشترك منذ إطلاقها في نوفمبر 2019.


https://www.alarabiya.net/ar/techno...ت-حققت-نجاحا-كبيرا-خلال-2020-رغم-جائحة-كورونا


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (16 فبراير 2021)

تطبيق واتس اب للكمبيوتر من التطبيقات التي حققت نجاح مبهر في توفير سبل تواصل سهل بين مستخدميها و يستحق كل احترام


----------

